# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Michelle

## danten11

Hallo lieve mensen ik ben een jongen man die lichaamlijk in een vrouw aan het veranderen ben nu wilde ik via deze weg vragen of er mischien mogelijkheden zijn voor mij om vast aan goede kwaliteit hormonen te komen het moeten wel betrouwbare pillen zijn dus hoop ook op eerlijke mensen ik moet nog een half jaar wachten op de hormonen dat is echt te lang het is al een hele stap geweest voor mij om het naar buiten te brengen kleed mij iedere dag als vrouw en wil zo graag zo snel mogelijk heuben zachte huid en borsten zien ontwikkelen bij mij lichaam ik hoop hiermee iemand tegen te komen die het serieus meent 0646304511

----------


## MissMolly

Ik denk dat je toch beter kan wachten to je aan de daadwerkelijke behandeling kan beginnen, want dan krijg je ook begeleiding van de artsen.
Er gebeurt immers veel meer in je lichaam dan alleen een zachtere huid en ode ontwikkeling van borsten. Ik snap je ongeduld heel goed, maar het is niet echt verstandig om dat zonder medische begeleiding te doen.

----------

